# Can anyone recommend me a good moisturiser?



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sunbeds are drying my skin out so could do with a decen one.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Face or all over?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

resten said:


> Face or all over?


All over. Arms are really flaky and I am not even using them for long


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

kingdale said:


> All over. Arms are really flaky and I am not even using them for long


Do you take baths? Or a shower kind of man?

If baths, adding a moisturising oil to the mix could be good.

Alternatively, if only showering, as I've learnt from my dark brothers, cocoa butter.

Or just nivea all over moisturiser, it's inoffensive enough


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Most I know of are a bit girly smelling but Body Shop is doing an offer on their body butters for £5 a pot and they're usually pretty good - they have some that are quite neutral smelling, or Boots Botanics do some good stuff, especially the facial moisturisers, dead cheap but actually really good


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> Do you take baths? Or a shower kind of man?
> 
> If baths, adding a moisturising oil to the mix could be good.
> 
> ...


Problem with cocoal butter is it can sometimes be very comodegenic - it proper clogs up the skin on my face, but shea butter is less so. In fact you can go online and buy plenty of plant butters neat...or there's always coconut oil....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nivea in the white pot for face and baby oil or nivea in blue pot for body.

or a good coco butter for your body.

face light

everywhere else thick lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Baby oil with aloe vera is very good.

Does it work, yes!

Is it ghey, possibly.

But do we give a f*ck when the care of our skin is so important to us and an "As soft as silk complexion can be had for £2.65, NO!

Now get out there and oil yourself up my good man and thank me later.


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oilatum moisturiser I've known friends with dry skin who say this is great stuff and one of my mates who's on accutane uses this stuff to and says its good stuff hope this helps .


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Less sun beds?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

resten said:


> Do you take baths? Or a shower kind of man?
> 
> If baths, adding a moisturising oil to the mix could be good.
> 
> ...


Showers ill give Nivea a go and hope it helps


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Less sun beds?


Only doing 4 mins twice a week, not sure if there would be much point in going on for less.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Palmers coconut


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I constantly moisturise because of using sunbeds. Highly recommend Palmers Cocoa Butter with Vit E. Cheap as chips too.

http://www.superdrug.com/palmers/palmers-cocoa-butter-formula-pump-lotion-400ml/invt/100757


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Most I know of are a bit girly smelling but Body Shop is doing an offer on their body butters for £5 a pot and they're usually pretty good - they have some that are quite neutral smelling, or Boots Botanics do some good stuff, especially the facial moisturisers, dead cheap but actually really good


Someone told me the hemp (earthy) and the olive (fresh) body butters are the more masculine of the bunch. I don't know myself, I'm not a gay lord.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The scent of darkness Cocoa butter.

Not the cream but the actual buttur which comes in a tub not a bottle


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

I usually use my own ****.

Basically build up a pot after youve ****ed about 20 times - should last a while depending on how much you produce / lose during the course of ejacualtion.

Then rub it in and the magic happens.

or if youd like a more convenient way....PALMERS Coco Butter....seriously now you ask whos beating them ?

NO ONE ! Thats who.

Not a dry skinned solving motherfcking in sight is beating them!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Most I know of are a bit girly smelling but Body Shop is doing an offer on their body butters for £5 a pot and they're usually pretty good - they have some that are quite neutral smelling, or Boots Botanics do some good stuff, especially the facial moisturisers, dead cheap but actually really good


These are very good, I do recommend


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Face or all over?


lol I could of guessed you'd be first in there when it comes to beauty products :lol:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i use nivea for men works for me


----------



## Stu_76 (Sep 29, 2013)

Try E45 Lotion mate. started using it to help heal my tattoos, now use it every day ... doesn't leave you in a sticky mess like a lot of others!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I use cocoa butter cos black ppl use it and they know about dry skin


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Another vote for oilatum here or however its spelt. Not cheap but good stuff


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Clinique is aweshum. Worth the extra pennies


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Clinique is aweshum. Worth the extra pennies


Apparently not. You're paying for the name and you can get equally good products for a much smaller price. Women have told me this, and they know about moisturisers.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Get an exfoliator too...for cheapness use salt and shower gel or coconut oil (melted  )


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Get an exfoliator too...for cheapness use salt and shower gel or coconut oil (melted  )


Epsom salts?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Clinique is aweshum. Worth the extra pennies


girl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

rectus said:


> Epsom salts?


Full of magnesium, will help with muscle cramps


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> Apparently not. You're paying for the name and you can get equally good products for a much smaller price. Women have told me this, and they know about moisturisers.


It's not expensive at all. Can definitely notice the difference


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

I use cocoa butter for the face and bog standard baby oil for the body (dont grease up the gonads however, youll have the slimiest most uncomfortable feeling all day)


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Cocoa butter has to be palmers you can get it in Tesco , boots ext ... for your face I had this boots one made from plants it's really good not greasy.. you can use cocoa butter on your face though just a small blob


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> Cocoa butter has to be palmers you can get it in Tesco , boots ext ... for your face I had this boots one made from plants it's really good not greasy.. you can use cocoa butter on your face though just a small blob


I'm surprised you didn't suggest using the blood of your victims


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

resten said:


> I'm surprised you didn't suggest using the blood of your victims


Bit weird that .... never hurt anyone !!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> Bit weird that .... never hurt anyone !!


Entirely appropriate going by your avi.

Btw, you are free to make any comments you wish about mine. Just to clear it up, I am holding a copy of 50 shades of grey, pretending it's a thesaurus, and masturbating


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

resten said:


> Entirely appropriate going by your avi.
> 
> Btw, you are free to make any comments you wish about mine. Just to clear it up, I am holding a copy of 50 shades of grey, pretending it's a thesaurus, and masturbating


Just shooting in Vegas I loved it want to go again and fire the entire store .lol .. on frig no , not fifty shades of grey .. it's a bird's book why would you read that are you gay , not trying to offend


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> Lol .. on frig no , not fifty shades of grey .. it's a bird's book why would you read that are you gay , not trying to offend


If I said yes, would you insert your rifle?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Back onto the immensely masculine topic guys fftopic:


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

resten said:


> If I said yes, would you insert your rifle?


Bit weird that .... and it's not my m4 rifle wish it was though!!


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

k3z said:


> Back onto the immensely masculine topic guys fftopic:


Soz pal .. clinique also does **** hot face cream


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Face creams are the Devil's nut butter.


----------



## iamfando (Oct 12, 2013)

do you not have to get a moisturiser tailored to mens skin? As men & womens skin is different?? Especially the face, as it could lead to oily skin etc?

Coconut oil is amazing imo, i suffer from eczema & it helps a tonloads. So does chinese herbal medicines for that matter.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought some Nivea last week. Rubbish compared to Clinique


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I bought some Nivea last week. Rubbish compared to Clinique


Rubbish in what way? :confused1: I'm telling you, Clinique is just marketing! You're being mugged off. Get yourself down the pound shop and yourself some "Ashy Skin Slop" by Novia.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> Rubbish in what way? :confused1: I'm telling you, Clinique is just marketing! You're being mugged off. Get yourself down the pound shop and yourself some "Ashy Skin Slop" by Novia.


absolutely not. Nivea isn't good

Even my missus notices it. When i squeezed a little more out of top she complimented on how good my skin looked without knowing i put it on.

It feels different to the touch and looks different in the mirror. I'm the last person on earth to get sucked in bad advertising. I rarely buy branded things. I never watch adverts. It's so much better it's not even similar


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> Apparently not. You're paying for the name and you can get equally good products for a much smaller price. Women have told me this, and they know about moisturisers.


In fact i bought it based on what you said here. It's your fault. You and your pikey female mates too.

You owe me £4.60


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> absolutely not. Nivea isn't good
> 
> Even my missus notices it. When i squeezed a little more out of top she complimented on how good my skin looked without knowing i put it on.
> 
> It feels different to the touch and looks different in the mirror. I'm the last person on earth to get sucked in bad advertising. I rarely buy branded things. I never watch adverts. It's so much better it's not even similar


I've used Nivea most of my adult life and I look sexy as f*ck, explain that one? You can't. Yes, ok, from what I have read you do seem to be switched on to the scams in bodybuilding so I guess that may transfer into male beauty too. I'll ask my gaylord friend as he went through a phase of praising Clinique and then changed his mind - and this guy loves to waste money on sh*te.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> I've used Nivea most of my adult life and I look sexy as f*ck, explain that one? You can't. Yes, ok, from what I have read you do seem to be switched on to the scams in bodybuilding so I guess that may transfer into male beauty too. I'll ask my gaylord friend as he went through a phase of praising Clinique and then changed his mind - and this guy loves to waste money on sh*te.


I have very little in the way of male grooming care. Like my views on lifting, I believe you get more out of doing a few things well than lots of thinks done OK.

What would be better is to do to a boots or whatever. Put a good amount on clean dry skin from a tester and look in the mirror in half an hour.


----------

